
Tell HN: Pingdom we will no longer offer free plans as of February 6, 2019 - negrit
Just got an email from them:<p><pre><code>  To ensure the best possible product experience for SolarWinds® Pingdom® users, and to focus our resources and investment on this next phase of our product development, we will no longer offer our free plans as of February 6, 2019. To continue enjoying the benefits of Pingdom, all free users will need to sign up for a paid subscription plan option by this date.

  You can upgrade your plan and receive a special offer of a 50% discounted rate for a period of two years!

  Starting now, you have full access to all of the Pingdom functionality through February 6, 2019. Below, you can see a number of additional features that our Starter plan offers over your current free plan.</code></pre>
======
shyleshananth
Check out Freshping by Freshworks - offers 50 checks at 1 min interval &
public status pages for free.

Disclaimer : I'm a maker of Freshping.

------
hodgef
I've been using uptimerobot for a while now, and now i got another reason to
love them more

~~~
lcalcote
50 free checks at 5 min intervals. Hmm.

